# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (12)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow theres been some demand for this recently 

Alright heres whats happened since i last posted. I am now proud owner of my second snake, a Royal Python called Eleni (that i bought from DiegoTheDestroyer) and that ones a secret too...

Houdini, the original one, is doing fantastically, in fact he ate 3 pinkies last week (greedy little ****er!)

Going to make a whole other post to talk about the smuggling in of the new one.


----------

